# need 4 zurn roof drains Z103-c or Z103-45



## fwplumbing (Jun 30, 2014)

i need 4 roof drains either 4 of 1 or any combination of the 4
zurn Z103-c of Zurn 103-45 asap anywhere in the country


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

fwplumbing said:


> i need 4 roof drains either 4 of 1 or any combination of the 4 zurn Z103-c of Zurn 103-45 asap anywhere in the country


 where have you looked?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

without a proper intro, your question just went down the drain.:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You can find all that at Home cheapo or Lowes.....


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

fwplumbing said:


> i need 4 roof drains either 4 of 1 or any combination of the 4 zurn Z103-c of Zurn 103-45 asap anywhere in the country



Lmao hey you have you tired looking at the zurn store


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

